# Quick relief from depression?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have no alcohol at the moment and all the shops are shut. I feel like shit. I'm not dwelling. I hate myself and the world, and the people around me. And i feel like utter shit. Any suggestions? I dont want to feel like this its fucking horrible. I dont want to go to sleep and i dont not not want to go to sleep. It honestly feels like peoples intention is just to constantly bring me down. Ive kept optimistic for months now but theres only so much a mentally ill mind can take, without shit getting worse around me. I have this horrible sensation round my heart area. Feel like doing something drastic and im being serious.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Vitamins and Minerals have taken away feelings of depression that I wasn't even aware that I had.


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Funny I read the title and was going to say alcohol.

This cheered me up when I woke up feeling depressed, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

*Valerian Root* works wonders for sleeping very calmly through tough depression and panic anxiety. I don't always take it, but when I need it - the stuff works. It apparently works better if you've taken it daily each night for a month or two - I can vouch for that when I tried taking it on a daily basis.

Fresh brewed *Kava Tea*. A lot more relaxing than most teas and two cups can start to mimick the extra talkativeness effects of alcohol. Try it!!! Naturally sweet taste too! Makes you feel pretty damn calm.

*Piracetam+Choline Citrate* - these can help break through the fogginess of depression - making it easier to start focusing on something stimulating and constructive. It only works when you combine with some really interesting things to read or stimulate the mind with - which then significantly reduces the depression in some cases. There are many forms of depression really, but I have had many times where mental stimulation and conversation actually did help after taking some Piracetam+Choline Citrate. Plus, these seem to really help with the long-term reduction of mental fog and anxieties that lead to the depression.

*Pickle Juice* - I don't know why, but this stuff has helped me through extreme depression a couple of times!!! I'm damn serious. Feels like it shocks you out of it.

*Sunlight in a less depressing location*. This one should be obvious, but I also recommend getting the sunlight somewhere new and not in your backyard or somewhere too familiar to the situations that you most often feel depressed at.
Bring a book, pillow, ipod/music player, ... take the time to get a good 20 minutes if your skin isn't too sensitive. If your skin is pretty sensitive, sit under a shaded area...your still getting some sun which is great - just not a harmful burst.

If *coffee* doesn't make you panic, go to a cafe and drink some plus something mentally stimulating and rewarding like learning something or playing a game or perhaps meeting someone if you suddenly feel more able to. Try something new, try a new subject you've never studied before - you never know. If it's too crowded just get it to go and check out a nearby park or somewhere less crowded. If coffee isn't your thing, get the *Kava Tea*. I'm telling ya, Kava is interesting tea. If the cafe is open 24/7, check it out at midnight if you have nothing going on the next day. Studies reveal staying up later than usual when depressed can have positive effects on you for the days to come.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dead serious - mindfulness. I know it sounds crazy and like it's just some gimic or something, but if you practice it and put time and effort into it, I *will* help you. I swear. It may not take away your symptoms, but you will be able to get through it all without having to
get stuck in it


----------

